
Digital Billboards Are Tracking You - jrepinc
https://www.consumerreports.org/privacy/digital-billboards-are-tracking-you-and-they-want-you-to-see-their-ads/
======
deogeo
> Frank O’Brien is giving me a tour through Times Square in New York City. “As
> we stand here, there are devices behind that screen that are picking ID
> numbers from our cell phones, We know who is in Times Square at a given
> moment.”

One more reason to ban billboards, like a few cities and states have already
done. Or perhaps we could constantly, publicly broadcast Mr. O'Brien's home
address, current location, and nature of his business. Treat others as you
wish to be treated...

